# What type of liquid do you use in your water box?



## lght (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a nice Kingfisher offset smoker that is made with a large water box that can hold up to 3 gallons of liquid on top of the firebox.  Once the water heats up it slowly releases steam into the cooking chamber to keep the meat moist without having to open the lid helping maintain a constant cooking temp.   I have only owned the smoker for a few months and so far I've just smoked ribs, brisket and butts on have used a 3-1 apple juice to water ratio each time.  

What other type of liquids work well in the water box?  Any specific liquid for chicken, or fish?


----------



## richtee (Aug 1, 2008)

Have you been reading posts as of late? Water. Water works well in the water pan. Not so much whiskey tho...unless yer a pyro like me  ;{) But chasing a flaming butt across the yard gets old.


----------



## cheyman (Aug 1, 2008)

This is being discussed in another thread...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=20940


----------

